# Champ has Hemangiosarcoma



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your Champ 

Sorry to hear about the dx


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. It must have been wonderful to grow up with Champ. You'll have so many memories to cherish. Again, very, very sorry.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This picture made me smile and cry at the same time. It is hard to believe the sad news about Champ, and I am so sorry.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I agree with Ljilly28. What a handsome boy your Champ is - I'm so sorry for the diagnosis as well!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I love that picture of him! So sorry about your boy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have always have loved all your pictures of your boy, and have fallen in love with him through your pictures. He is a special boy, who will always remain in your heart. I hope you both have a very wonderful birthday together! I am so very, very sorry.....


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. He's a great dog - I've been friends with you on Flickr for the last 6 or so years and always enjoyed your photos of Champ and Pugsley. Cherish, love and spoil him even more now then usual.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry, he is a beautiful boy!
I lost the dog that had been with me since I was 6 a couple of months ago, also to hemangiosarcoma, he left me months before I turned 18 and he turned 12. 
He didn't have long after his diagnosis, but the last days we had together were full of love and special moments. Enjoy your boy and take many photos and videos of him.

Letting him go will be hard, but you will know he is no longer in pain and that he lived a great life. That will comfort your heart a little. 

Happy birthday to both of you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of this. It is such a terrible disease.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful photo of Champ!
I am sorry for the bad diagnosis, hemangiosarcoma sucks so bad. I lost four fur babies to it. 
Wishing Champ all the best and much more time with you!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone. I've been a member of GRF for almost 10 years, ever since my boy was only 3 and I was 13. He's still doing pretty well, but I do know when the time comes, it can be pretty sudden.  I feel for you guys, especially those who lost your goldens at young ages to this disease - I'm grateful to have had a wonderful 13 years with him in which he was very healthy until the diagnosis, although it seems no time is ever enough.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I love following you and Champ. In fact, I am looking at his picture on my desk right now (I bought your calendar and we love it!). 

Hoping the eye doctor brought you some options. Please give Champ hugs from me and my golden boy (Bo, 3 years)


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Champ's diagnosis. I always enjoy seeing your beautiful pictures of him.

I'm sure this weekends' birthdays will be emotional ones. Sending good thoughts for Champ.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Champ's diagnosis.
He's such a beautiful boy, love this picture of him. 

Happy Birthday to your boy on Sunday and Happy Birthday to you!

My thoughts are with you and Champ.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Candice, Ive been so saddened to hear about Champ. I tried to reach out to you on FB to give you some words of encouragement or be there for you. Joey was diagnosed with Lymphoma in June. Thinking of you.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. This is a nasty disease. We lost our Haley suddenly to hemangio in the heart and lungs at 11. I'm glad you have 13 wonderful years with Champ to remember!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

After losing Kid very suddenly to hemangio I came to the conclusion that while it happening so fast made it harder for me to deal with it, it also meant he didn't suffer for long. So I agree with you, we should be happy they were healthy dogs for almost their whole lives. And no, no time would ever be enough


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. His appetite has been so much better this week. The week and a half before that he was on and off with occasional heavy breathing, rear leg weakness, and low appetite. Those have all gone away now. We are not sure if that was an unusual reaction to the chemo or if it was minor bleeds. I'm thinking I may not want to risk it with chemo again. He is already taking Yunnan Baiyao. However, does anyone have experience with I'm Yunity?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to read of Champs diagnosis. I have so very much enjoyed the photos you have shared of him over the years here on GRF. You two will be in my thoughts in the coming months. Stay strong.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Champs diagnosis. 
I agree with L.Rocco...."no time would ever be enough."


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis of hemangio. Champ truly is a special boy and I am happy to hear he is having a good week. It wouldn't hurt to try the Im'Yunity.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

So very sorry. It is an awful illness. We lost our girl just shy of her turning 11 last December. Spoiled her rotten the week of Thanksgiving and she seemed to feel good...then she failed again. It is terrible to see them no longer enjoying life. Wishing you sweet moments with Champ in the coming days.


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your news.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for Champ's diagnosis. Spoil him and enjoy whatever time you have together. I have always loved your pictures of him. Wishing you both a happy birthday!!! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Today is Champ's 13th birthday. Unfortunately he had a small seizure this morning. He seems ok now and it was a pretty tame one - looked like he was swaying, and he stayed calm through it with his head rested on my sister's lap. hopefully the rest of his day will be better.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

The rest of his birthday today has been great. He actually ate almost half of his birthday cake!


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday precious Champ.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday Champ, what a great picture.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Champ's diagnosis. 

Are you guys going to try the I'm-Yunity supplement? I was actually reading/posting about it on here a few weeks ago; apparently, there's a company that makes a supplement that supposedly contains the same mushroom extract, but I don't know if it would be as effective as the I'm-Yunity brand. Of course, I don't know much about the I'm-Yunity product, for that matter.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy birthday sweet Champ!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I 've been there. I am so sorry and I send my best wishes Cara and I celebrated our birthdays a few days apart in July when she had the same disease and we had a great time. Have a great time together!


Cara-Mia - My Heart-Golden
7/3 - 7/15


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy birthdays to both of you! Sorry about the cancer road, been there, it's tough.

Fiona and I also celebrate birthdays close together this month. I turned 50 recently and she turns 13 tomorrow. 

She started having seizures (Grand Mal clusters) in August but has been seizure free for over a month now. She never went blind from them but it isn't uncommon for that to happen, usually temporary far as I know. Maybe that is what happened to your boy losing his eyesight?

Enjoy your time together, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks again guys. Blessed to have been able to spend our birthdays together. He was well all of October but today isn't so great. He had some blood in his stool and seems a bit reclusive. He has never been one to follow me around the house, but he hasn't come out of the bedroom today except to potty.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

False alarm: he's up now and giving me his paw. Ate lunch too. I think he just had an upset stomach this morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Candice and Champ*



Champ said:


> False alarm: he's up now and giving me his paw. Ate lunch too. I think he just had an upset stomach this morning.


Hope Champ is doing better today. I, too, have been down the hemangiosarcoma road, with Samoyeds and Goldens. Happy belated birthday to you both!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Hope Champ is doing better today. I, too, have been down the hemangiosarcoma road, with Samoyeds and Goldens. Happy belated birthday to you both!


He has been much better, thank you. I think his chicken jerky treats the day before might've been a bit sharp and upset his tummy. He was better by the afternoon and had quite the appetite for chicken yesterday. He kept wanting more!

I'm sorry for you all who have gone through it.  I'm kind of glad I had the last month notice to prepare as I know for many It can come on much more suddenly.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I notice Joey can have an upset stomach in the morning sometimes. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

He had a seizure again today. But it wasn't tame like last time, it was a bit scary. He ended up biting down on his own arm and crying so we had to pry it out of his mouth. Then he couldn't walk until about 20 minutes after - his legs gave out. He did recover after that though. Our oncologist suggested we put him on anti-seizure medication so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry about Champs seizure. Hopefully the meds will help. Congratulations on your two birthdays. So glad you had that special time together. Hoping for more good days.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear Champ is sick. Have always enjoyed your pictures. Please take care and know we are thinking of you and Champ.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you guys. From what I understand, dogs aren't aware of what's happening during a seizure so I guess it's just scary for us witnessing it. Glad we were there to get his arm out of his mouth. Very thankful to have spent our birthdays together this month.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champ*



Champ said:


> Thank you guys. From what I understand, dogs aren't aware of what's happening during a seizure so I guess it's just scary for us witnessing it. Glad we were there to get his arm out of his mouth. Very thankful to have spent our birthdays together this month.


Praying for you and Champ.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Champ said:


> He had a seizure again today. But it wasn't tame like last time, it was a bit scary. He ended up biting down on his own arm and crying so we had to pry it out of his mouth. Then he couldn't walk until about 20 minutes after - his legs gave out. He did recover after that though. Our oncologist suggested we put him on anti-seizure medication so hopefully that helps.


So sorry  Seizures and the side effects of meds for them are the last thing anyone would want on top of a roller coaster ride.

I've dealt with many issues but dealing with the seizure thing has been the hardest.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry about Champ's seizure. I hope meds help. Thoughts are with you!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm afraid we may be close to the end. He had another seizure today and has been very wobbly. All our floors in the house are marble or hardwood so I'm going to try to get him some gripped socks so he doesn't keep sliding for now. He isn't on the anti seizure medication yet so it's not from that. She prescribed him keppra which she said has less side effects, but can cause drowsiness and wobbly-ness the first few days so I'm kind of scared to put him on it since he's already wobbly from the seizures. This decision is killing me...but I am considering that his quality of life may be diminishing now  I'm trying to stay positive as best as I can. He has had a wonderful life. But if he doesn't recover from the seizures I think we're out of options. Has anyone else had dogs who have been very wobbly following seizures for a while? Does it generally go away after a few days?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Get him on something. Keppra has less side affects than the Pheno and given every 8hrs instead of 12 like Pheno. All seizure meds have side effects though, better than another seizure.

You can do this, don't think it is the end.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

GoldenCamper said:


> Get him on something. Keppra has less side affects than the Pheno and given every 8hrs instead of 12 like Pheno. All seizure meds have side effects though, better than another seizure.
> 
> You can do this, don't think it is the end.


I will get his prescription filled asap. I wouldn't forgive myself unless I at least try. If we can get the seizures under control them hopefully the wobbliness will pass. He can't really get up right now but hopefully it'll pass as he recovers from the seizure. Thank you for the advice


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

You don't lose anything by trying. We tried a few medications on Kid to see if we could get his liver to function again, it didn't work, but at least I know we tried. So try it and lets hope this medication helps Champ. 

And it is a very hard decision to make, I couldn't think about it and I didn't think I could ever say okay to it. Even on the way to the vet, the day we ended up deciding to put Kid to sleep, I didn't know if I could make the decision. But when the time came and I had to decide, I didn't have any second thoughts, I knew I had to let him go. 

So I think that when the time really comes, you will know. Until then, you try everything you can and love on him a lot


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Champ said:


> I will get his prescription filled asap. I wouldn't forgive myself unless I at least try. If we can get the seizures under control them hopefully the wobbliness will pass. He can't really get up right now but hopefully it'll pass as he recovers from the seizure. Thank you for the advice


The seizures are a whole different animal on top of what you are dealing with. The meds for them for the most part work straight off but the side effects can be a drunken gait,drinking more water, peeing at 3 AM etc. Takes a week or two for them to get used to it.

It hurts as you want the best for his well being and with what he is already going through has to be extra tough.

If you thought you were strong before, this will truly test you.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

GoldenCamper said:


> The seizures are a whole different animal on top of what you are dealing with. The meds for them for the most part work straight off but the side effects can be a drunken gait,drinking more water, peeing at 3 AM etc. Takes a week or two for them to get used to it.
> 
> It hurts as you want the best for his well being and with what he is already going through has to be extra tough.
> 
> If you thought you were strong before, this will truly test you.


He already has all those side effects you mention without the medication. And It just got harder. He had another seizure shortly after and he is in the hospital overnight. I hate that he's in the hospital. I don't feel comfortable with it but I didn't feel comfortable putting him down right then and there either. He's kind of in that borderline stage where the vets don't know what to suggest either. At least not until I discuss it with my family. And I guess I'll see if the hospital successfully stabilizes him. If not I don't want him in the hospital where he's not even with us during his last days. I did request that they not perform cpr if it was needed though. This is the first time I'm going through this and I have to say I am agonizing over knowing when to say enough is enough. It's so hard to think straight. ��


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

L.Rocco said:


> You don't lose anything by trying. We tried a few medications on Kid to see if we could get his liver to function again, it didn't work, but at least I know we tried. So try it and lets hope this medication helps Champ.
> 
> And it is a very hard decision to make, I couldn't think about it and I didn't think I could ever say okay to it. Even on the way to the vet, the day we ended up deciding to put Kid to sleep, I didn't know if I could make the decision. But when the time came and I had to decide, I didn't have any second thoughts, I knew I had to let him go.
> 
> So I think that when the time really comes, you will know. Until then, you try everything you can and love on him a lot


Ah, I know how you're feeling. It is agonizing. I can't get the words out to tell them to put him to sleep. It hurts to see him like this. Above all, it hurts that he's in the hospital and not with me. I wonder if I'm just being selfish. But we still have a little hope with the anti seizure medication. I hope and pray it helps him.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Champ said:


> He already has all those side effects you mention without the medication. And It just got harder. He had another seizure shortly after and he is in the hospital overnight. I hate that he's in the hospital. I don't feel comfortable with it but I didn't feel comfortable putting him down right then and there either. He's kind of in that borderline stage where the vets don't know what to suggest either. At least not until I discuss it with my family. And I guess I'll see if the hospital successfully stabilizes him. If not I don't want him in the hospital where he's not even with us during his last days. I did request that they not perform cpr if it was needed though. This is the first time I'm going through this and I have to say I am agonizing over knowing when to say enough is enough. It's so hard to think straight. ��


Hugs to you and your boy. I've seen a lot and know how your feeling. He is in good care and won't pass without seeing you again.

You've been the most excellent dog mom to him.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry Champ is going thru this. Hug him, kiss him, spoil him and cherish the time you have together. You'll make the right decision at the right time as hard as it is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Champ.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope champ is doing better this morning! sending hugs


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Candice. Run free Champ.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I let him go last night. He was not in good shape for 2 nights in the hospital. It was heartbreaking. His last seizure was terrible and he seemed unconscious all the way to the hospital. In the 2 nights he ate maybe 1/2 cup of chicken the first night then stopped eating altogether. He stopped walking and they had to hook him up to a catheter. We waited to see if it was just side effects of the drug. They skipped a dose and lowered it. There was no improvement. His red blood cell count dropped dangerously low which contributed to his weakness and blood transfusions and more hospitalization was not the right thing for him. He was not the same Champ. He was too weak to even acknowledge us. I'm sure there was cancer spread to his brain, along with internal bleeding from the low blood count, and weak from the drugs. His breathing seemed heavy. Too much. I had to let him go peacefully. We love you Champ. 2002-2015


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My heart breaks for you, I've been there many times myself. It was time, he's not suffering anymore. If you believe, as I do, you'll see him again.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. You gave Champ the last gift of love you could give.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry. You are not alone on this journey. So many of us have experienced the same pain. My heart goes out to you. RIP Champ.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Champ. You did everything you could. It was his time.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Champ said:


> I let him go last night. He was not in good shape for 2 nights in the hospital. It was heartbreaking. His last seizure was terrible and he seemed unconscious all the way to the hospital. In the 2 nights he ate maybe 1/2 cup of chicken the first night then stopped eating altogether. He stopped walking and they had to hook him up to a catheter. We waited to see if it was just side effects of the drug. They skipped a dose and lowered it. There was no improvement. His red blood cell count dropped dangerously low which contributed to his weakness and blood transfusions and more hospitalization was not the right thing for him. He was not the same Champ. He was too weak to even acknowledge us. I'm sure there was cancer spread to his brain, along with internal bleeding from the low blood count, and weak from the drugs. His breathing seemed heavy. Too much. I had to let him go peacefully. We love you Champ. 2002-2015


I'm feeling your loss and I just lived through the same exact thing so I know...people telling you 'he had a great life' or ' you were an amazing parent'....shows how much they care but honestly....you want to scream "I just want to hold my boy now. He has to be here!!!!!!" That is how I felt... I am thinking of you....What a beautiful boy


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss!! I agree with Jud that not much can be said right now to make it easier on you, it is incredibly hard to let them go and they leave a big hole in our lives and hearts. But it also is true that you did everything you could and that you gave him a great life. 
I remember that I read that letting our dogs go peacefully was like a last act of kindness, I really like this idea. 
Take your time to grieve him, it's obvious he was a very special friend.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I saw your post on instagram and FB and my heart sank. I am so so sorry. Many hugs being sent your way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time, take care.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of Champ.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry Candice. I'm glad though you were able to be with him, he knew you were there.

Healing thoughts to your heart.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i am so so sorry. i think we all felt like we knew champ from your beautiful photos of him. i was so upset to see his passing on fb/instagram. 

sending you hugs, its never easy.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to read this. It's a horrible Nd devastating club we are in at the end of hemangiosarcoma. 

Not that it will lessen your pain, but reading your posts made me realize that my Baxter might have had a seizure the night before we said goodbye to him. I didn't realize wobbling and falling down/losing the back legs might be a seizure. I thought it was shaking, like in humans. 

Anyway, I am just a few weeks from losing my little bear, my first dog, and I understand how hard this is. I hope you can give yourself some days off to take be kind to yourself. Hugs to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm sending a big hug your way.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Candice, I'm very sorry for what you've been thru. Losing a cherished pet is never easy. I've been down that road myself with losing my own dogs thru the years, although not from cancer. You were a wonderful person for giving Champ a wonderful life. He's at peace now and watching over you from above. Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, Champ was such a beautiful boy. I got to know him through your beautiful wonderful pictures of him. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you begin this journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Champ


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Champ. I followed your Instagram posts and always loved looking at your photos of him. It hurts so bad to lose a golden best friend  Champ was a very special boy.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

JeanninePC99 said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to read this. It's a horrible Nd devastating club we are in at the end of hemangiosarcoma.
> 
> Not that it will lessen your pain, but reading your posts made me realize that my Baxter might have had a seizure the night before we said goodbye to him. I didn't realize wobbling and falling down/losing the back legs might be a seizure. I thought it was shaking, like in humans.
> 
> Anyway, I am just a few weeks from losing my little bear, my first dog, and I understand how hard this is. I hope you can give yourself some days off to take be kind to yourself. Hugs to you.


If it was just wobbling/falling down it could have just been mini bleeds where the blood was recirculated into the system. Seizures will usually be quite obvious as they go unconscious and paddle their legs/shake and his mouth would open/close. The wobbling Champ had were just from difficulty recovering from the seizures afterward. or perhaps mini bleeds too, not that sure. I am so sorry you lost your golden to hemangiosarcoma as well. My heart goes out to you.

Thank you all. The house is quiet


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello, my beloved boy Cooper was diagnosed with this disease on Monday. He has 3 small tumors on his liver and had a minor bleeding event. He is currently on Yunnan Baiyo with the hopes that it might slow the bleeding. The doctors don't think he has much time, maybe a month at best. Was just wondering how you know when it's time to let go? My heart is broken already and I'm still in shock.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Jino915 said:


> Hello, my beloved boy Cooper was diagnosed with this disease on Monday. He has 3 small tumors on his liver and had a minor bleeding event. He is currently on Yunnan Baiyo with the hopes that it might slow the bleeding. The doctors don't think he has much time, maybe a month at best. Was just wondering how you know when it's time to let go? My heart is broken already and I'm still in shock.



Read about I'm Yunity mushrooms for Hermangio. Some dogs have lived up to a year with this disease when on the mushrooms. It is also given to humans. There was a clinical study done that you can read. With the Yunnan and the Mushrooms...there is also the less toxic pill form of chemo to try and keep the cancer from spreading. I went through it all and I tried all these options after my consultation with the well respected 'Cornell Vet Hospital'. For me...I wanted to do all I can as Cara was still feeling good once she recovered from the spleen operation. Good luck and my heart goes out to you. I am still mourning my Cara from July.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jino915 said:


> Hello, my beloved boy Cooper was diagnosed with this disease on Monday. He has 3 small tumors on his liver and had a minor bleeding event. He is currently on Yunnan Baiyo with the hopes that it might slow the bleeding. The doctors don't think he has much time, maybe a month at best. Was just wondering how you know when it's time to let go? My heart is broken already and I'm still in shock.


I am so sorry. Jake passed in Jan2015 from this. He had a bleed bad enough we had to have him drained. We didn't know what was wrong so stabilizing him was the only option. He lived for three weeks after that with one minor bleed. To tell you the truth after that first bleed he was a normal happy dog for those three weeks. There was no way we could of put him down. He collapsed and had another major bleed on Jan 12th. That when we knew it was time. He started coughing the day before he passed. If your pup is happy and eating it's not time. Hemo doesn't really show any symptoms until they have a bleed. I hope that helps.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Our last golden, Fozzie, passed from this awful disease. Unfortunately we waited a day too long and he ended up dying at home. People say, "he made the decision for you", but it still hurts no matter how it happens....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would rather put my dog down a week early rather than a day too late. People say that "you will know" but I think that sometimes by the time we are ready to acknowledge it, it is too late. It is a balancing act.

From http://theadventurouswriter.com/blog/putting-a-dog-to-sleep-veterinarian-guidelines/

Dr Haynes says it’s often difficult to tell whether a dog is in pain or suffering, but there are some general guidelines that will help you know when to put your dog down:

1.Is your dog’s appetite suffering? If so, this can be a sign of pain.
2.Does it seem like your dog is enjoying life?
3.Does your dog still do the things that bring her joy?
4.Are you enjoying having your dog around – or is there more pain than happiness?
5.Does your dog seem happy more often than not?
6.Does your dog look distressed or uncomfortable most of the time? That’s when it’s time to put your dog down.

*The bottom line about putting a dog down*
There will come a day when it is absolutely clear to you that your dog is not enjoying life. That day is one day too late. If you can save your dog even one day of discomfort, you must.

*When to Put My Dog Down*

As your dog’s guardian, you want a clear answer about putting your dog down. But, it can’t just be the veterinarian’s decision. The vet only sees a snapshot of your dog’s life. You have the big perspective…which makes it hard to know when to put your dog down.

“I see a scared, sick animal in the hospital,” says Dr Haynes. “You have taken care of your dog all its life. This is your final chance to take care of your pet. If you can spare your dog pain and suffering, then putting it to sleep is the ultimate gift – no matter how hard it is for you.”


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> I would rather put my dog down a week early rather than a day too late. People say that "you will know" but I think that sometimes by the time we are ready to acknowledge it, it is too late. It is a balancing act.
> 
> From http://theadventurouswriter.com/blog/putting-a-dog-to-sleep-veterinarian-guidelines/
> 
> ...


Totally agree here, been two years, Bonnie's last day was wonderful, full of all her favorite things. Clyde's was not, I waited too late for him and I live with that guilt every day!


----------



## Jino915 (Jan 6, 2016)

fozziesmom said:


> Our last golden, Fozzie, passed from this awful disease. Unfortunately we waited a day too long and he ended up dying at home. People say, "he made the decision for you", but it still hurts no matter how it happens....



Thank you. He is eating and still acting normal. I don't want him to suffer, so I will make the right decision. I never heard of this dreadful disease and sickens me that it affects Goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jino*

Jino

I, too, had two or three dogs pass away from hemangiosarcoma and am grateful we were able to say goodbye at our vet.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am really sorry you are going through this!
Kid passed away from Hemangiosarcoma last July. His life quality deteriorated really fast, we let him go 14 days after we first noticed something was wrong.

For the first 10 days we thought that maybe there was something that could be done. The last 4 days, we knew we were just saying goodbye. We let him go after he had a very difficult night. He couldn't do the things he loved so dearly. It was hard on us, but I know we did the right thing for him!


----------

